# Help - Spouse's Weekly Means



## Postr (8 Feb 2011)

I am in the process of switching from JB to JA. Could someone please clarify the results from my mean's test?

I have received a letter from my Social Welfare Office outlining:
"Weekly Means Spouse/Partner's Employment = €171.69 60% of €286.15"

Am I to take from this that my Jobseekers Allowance payment will now be €16 per week? (€188 - €172)


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Feb 2011)

Yea, looks like it


----------



## Postr (8 Feb 2011)

Ok thanks for the reply...

At least the travel tax was reduced in the last budget I can just about afford to get out of here


----------



## vandriver (8 Feb 2011)

My understanding was that your spouses means were deducted from the rate for you plus adult dependant rate (€320 ish),so you would qualify for about €148(plus extra for any children)


----------



## Ildánach (9 Feb 2011)

Is your spouse/partner also claiming?  If not, then vandriver is right, and you're able to claim for you plus adult dependent, minus the assessment.

If she's claiming in her own right, then you'll both get half of the total payment.


----------

